# Would Rail Joiners Work



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

www.hornby.com/uk-en/shop/power-control/power-connecting-clip.html

Hello.
I think I found the problems to my intermittent power, when I attempt to run my brother's train. The Hornby power clip in the link connects to the track, & I noticed that the plastic on the shorter side has broken off leaving the copper lead. The other side is fine. I thought my power problems were because that the track wasn't properly "connected" or something else. I posted a question similar to this one at the UK site. I have a feeling that the damage occurred when I was packing up, when I was living in a different part of the house. I probably noticed the broken piece but didn't think anything of it. I'll wait for an answer before I turn into "Macgyver"

Thanks


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
I meant to say terminal rail joiners, but I think you understood what I was trying to say.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

wired rail joiners connected directly to the throttle are more conventional and reliable


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Greg.
I was just browsing the hobby shop for wired rail joiners, & to make sure some are in stock. I might buy a pair this week.


----------

